# Pre-orders



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

Hi guys

I just wanna double confirm that I have all the pre-orders all correct!

Please add your name here if you have stuff on pre-order with us just so I can be double sure I have not missed any


----------



## JB1987 (31/1/14)

Hi Stroodle, I have a Nemesis on pre-order and the Kayfun Lite (I know you guys don't have this one in stock yet)


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/1/14)

Just saw your order on the site so yours is def there  first on the list


----------



## JB1987 (31/1/14)

Awesome thanks! Crazy excited!


Sent from the TARDIS


----------



## vaalboy (31/1/14)

X2 30bs +10 coils


----------



## Smokyg (1/2/14)

Morning @Stroodlepuff , I ordered on the site last night, but i couldnt order the extra 30B coils, i would like 4 coils but they wernt uploaded yet.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/14)

Hi Alex

Sure thing will add them to your order, sorry about that had to shut down the internet due to the storm.


----------



## Smokyg (1/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Alex
> 
> Sure thing will add them to your order, sorry about that had to shut down the internet due to the storm.


Awesome, thank you!! No problem!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> Awesome, thank you!! No problem!



I have added them to the site, will update your order now


----------



## Smokyg (1/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I have added them to the site, will update your order now


Cool, ill just quickly eft the difference


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> X2 30bs +10 coils



Have you placed the order through the site? What is your real name?


----------



## devdev (1/2/14)

Stroodle, please check the DM I sent you guys...


----------



## thekeeperza (1/2/14)

Also placed an order through the site last night...


----------



## TylerD (1/2/14)

Oder placed. Whoop!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/2/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Also placed an order through the site last night...



Are you wayne?


----------



## thekeeperza (1/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Are you wayne?


That is me


----------

